# Severe IBS attack



## Katiemillo (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone's got any tips or advice and what to do when you get severe cramping in your stomach? Mine was so bad I was either in bed crying or sat on the toilet bent over crying with so much pain. 
I literally was fine all day, fell asleep in the evening at about 6, woke up an hour later and I had stomach ache right across my whole stomach and into my lower back. For the women who read this, it felt like very very bad period pain. I tried a red hot bath, hot water bottle and in the past that has worked but this time it would not shift.
I managed to talk to someone medical, bearing in mind at this point I didn't know it was to do with my IBS so I was feeling scared/concerned and she just told me to take paracetamol and go to the doctors first thing in the morning. I did that and she said its your bowels that go into spasm and she prescribed me some buscapan (I think that's how you spell it) 2 days later and my stomach is still hurting  this was definitely caused by stress! Because the night before I went to my dads 50th birthday meal, I didn't want to go because I'd felt poorly anyway through my IBS, i get nausea a lot so I don't do well when going out for meals plus there was a lot of people there! and after I left I just cried so much, it was safe to say I was very distressed! Anyway thanks for reading and I hope I'm not alone with these awful attacks x


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have found the more uptight I am the worse my pain is. Crying doesn't help me. We all tense up when we cry.

Relaxing every muscle in my body helps me. Progressive relaxation and using imagery and hypnotherapeutic & meditative techniques can manage my pain better than any narcotic ever could. I would educate yourself about these techniques and begin using them to see a great improvement.

Read this easy to understand and excellent article:

http://ibs.about.com/od/treatmentofibs/p/hypnorx.htm

And See our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for even more info and people's experiences.

More info here:

http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/hypnosis-meditation-and-relaxation-for-pain-treatment?page=2


----------



## Melissa Todd (Feb 5, 2013)

Katiemillo said:


> Hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone's got any tips or advice and what to do when you get severe cramping in your stomach? Mine was so bad I was either in bed crying or sat on the toilet bent over crying with so much pain.
> I literally was fine all day, fell asleep in the evening at about 6, woke up an hour later and I had stomach ache right across my whole stomach and into my lower back. For the women who read this, it felt like very very bad period pain. I tried a red hot bath, hot water bottle and in the past that has worked but this time it would not shift.
> I managed to talk to someone medical, bearing in mind at this point I didn't know it was to do with my IBS so I was feeling scared/concerned and she just told me to take paracetamol and go to the doctors first thing in the morning. I did that and she said its your bowels that go into spasm and she prescribed me some buscapan (I think that's how you spell it) 2 days later and my stomach is still hurting
> 
> ...


There is a medication out there for intestinal spasms you could try. I got to the point I would have to take vicodin to settle things down. narcotisc are not good for you but you can become addicted on them.


----------

